# mortadella coppacola



## sarah82

Ciao a tutti,

Come si dice in francese "la mortadella coppacola"? 

On connaît la _mortadelle_ en France, et la _coppa_, mais je bloque sur mortadella coppacola 
C'est un texte qui parle d'un magasin dans lequel on trouve des sandwichs de charcuteries italiennes: genoa salami, mortadella coppacola, prosciutto, provolone. 

Quelqu'un peut m'aider? 

Grazie mille !


----------



## Necsus

Ciao, sarah. In realtà l'articolo dice "mortadella*,* coppacola", con la virgola, quindi questa 'coppacola' dovrebbe essere una specialità alimentare a sé stante, non un tipo di mortadella. Però francamente io non l'ho mai sentito, e non ho idea di quale sia l'insaccato a cui voleva riferirsi il redattore...!


----------



## sarah82

Grazie necsus, non c'è la virgola nel mio testo. il redattore del guido l'aveva probabilmente dimenticato.

Quelqu'un d'autre connaît "la coppacola"? Puede essere un altro nome per "la coppa"?

Grazie!


----------



## Elaina's Aung

Hi, Sarah. Rebecca Brite here, proofing the same thing you were recently translating. Did you ever get the answer to this question? It appears to be a variant spelling of capicola, "a spicy, tender Italian ham that is similar to prosciutto" (Food & Wine). Does that accord with what you found?


----------



## Necsus

Allora probabilmente è una storpiatura di _capocollo_.


----------

